# A couple off the bench



## Foot Patrol (May 25, 2016)

Thought I would post a couple knives I just finished. Any feedback or comments are welcome. I wanted to mention that all of these are sold already.

The first knife the customer wanted filework and some turquoise in the handle and left it up to me to design. I used 1084 steel for the blade and African Blackwood and a turquoise composite material for the handle. The filework is vine and thorn.



 



 

The second knife also had 1084 steel for the blade and Buckeye burl for the handle. The filework I call Gatortail. Not sure what the proper name is but I kind of like it with the coloring of the buckeye burl. 



 



 

The last knife is one I made for my wife for our 31st Anniversary. The steel is 52100 and the handle is box elder burl. She cut herself on it already  so we know it will "Cut". The blade is 8 1/2" long and approximately 13" overall.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 10


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 25, 2016)

All very nice Scott. I like the way the turquoise looks with the ABW. What are the white lines outside of the turquoise made of?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 25, 2016)

they all look great, but that first one really stands out

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

They're all wicked, but I love the kitchen knife the most. Very cool.

The turqiose in the first (is it actually from trustone pen blanks?)really looks great inside the ABW.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 25, 2016)

Beautiful knives! I really like the file work on that first one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 25, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> All very nice Scott. I like the way the turquoise looks with the ABW. What are the white lines outside of the turquoise made of?



The white lines are a white fiber board liner. I wanted a border to highlight the turquoise.


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The turqiose in the first (is it actually from trustone pen blanks?)really looks great inside the ABW.



The Turquoise material is a composite of turquoise and resin. I can't find the trade name on the blank I got but it was very easy to work with. It could be truestone.


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2016)

Nice work Scott.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Molokai (May 26, 2016)

Great looking knives, I love the filework. First one is very detailed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 26, 2016)

Grand slam! Any of them could have knocked it out of the park. My fav is the first. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

Great looking knives all three, but the first jumps out the most at me. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 26, 2016)

Beautiful work! You can be proud of those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

